# Power mac 9600/350



## albi (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour , j'ai un Power mac 9600  avec OS8.0 qui pourie dans ma chambre car il na aucun utilisation. Je suis arriver a aller sur internet avec netscape3 mais il bug souvent et je  doit le redemmarrer a la sauvage.

Ma question est comment fait on pour mettre a jour le systeme en 8.6?
J'ai les fichier de mise a jour .smi.bin mais je ne sait pas comment on fait pour les graver, je n'ait pas reussi sur Windows avec nero. N'exist t'il pas un logiciel de gravure windows qui permet de graver ce type de format ? sachant que je ne possede aucun autre mac.

a+ et merci de vos reponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

En fait, tu ne peux pas le mettre à jour en 8.6, tu peux le mettre en 8.1. la mise à jour 8.6 est réservée aux versions 8.5.x de Mac OS, qui sont payantes depuis la 8.0.

Pour faire cette mise à jour, tu télécharges le fichier de mise à jour sur cette page, tu le grave tel quel sur un CD depuis ton PC (sur un RW, comme ça tu le récupère ensuite), tu le copies tel quel sur le disque dur du Mac, et une fois là, tu double clique dessus. Il doit normalement se décompacter et te proposer de commencer la mise à jour. A ce stade, tu suis les instructions de l'installeur.


----------



## MyHappyMac (30 Mars 2006)

Un 9600/350 !!!???

Ca c'est une superbe machine, quel domage de ne pas s'en servir... 
Je rêve d'en avoir un pour en faire un studio musical car je n'ai pas d'ordi dédié à ça. C'est mon iMac G4 qui fait office mais on ne peut pas y mettre de carte PCI de DSP et mon G3 333 n'a pas de contrôleur SCSI rapide alors si tu cherches à t'en débarrasser, je suis preneur !!!


----------



## albi (30 Mars 2006)

Salut , ok merci pascal ,ca a l'air facile 

Pour my happy mac,  je vais voire se que je peut en faire et si sa me convient pas , je veut bien te le vendre , je recontacterais.

a+


----------



## albi (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , quand j'ai eu le temps j'ai essayer mais ca  a pas marcher . Quande je lance le fichier, quiktime est lancé et puis ca convertie , apres ca me fait un message d'erreur.
Voile merci de me repondre
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Plus on avance dans ce fil, plus je me dis que ton système est en triste état, faudrait tout réinstaller. Quel message d'erreur ça te donne ?


----------



## albi (4 Avril 2006)

Bas en fait la premier foit il ma fait un message d'erreur ( du genr type1 si je me souvien bien ( de plus ca me fait se message a chaque foit que j'ouvre quik time)). Maintenant ca me fait converstion de fichier texte en sequence de lecture quiktime. J'ai pas l'impression qu'il a stuffit expander , ca vient peut etres de la ?
A+ et merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Ah bah oui, si tu n'as pas Stuffit expander, le bas blesse. Je réfléchis à une façon de te le faire passer sans que le passage par ton PC le bousille. Dès que j'ai trouvé (une version compatible avec ton système, en plus. bon il doit me rester un CD de système 8 quelque part, je vais le récupérer dessus) je te dis où le télécharger.


----------



## albi (4 Avril 2006)

Merci de ton aide. Sur mon cd de OS8 je n'ai pas trouver de stuffit expander , je ne sait peut etres pas ou chercher. Tout les version compatible que j'ai trouver sur internet sont compresser  ( en gros pour installer stuffit expander il faut avoir stuffit expander).

Je n'ai pas bine compris  "Je réfléchis à une façon de te le faire passer sans que le passage par ton PC le bousille." , tu veut dire en mettant mon PC en reseau avec mon Mac ? sa peut tout casser? . 

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Non, je veux dire que le passage d'un programme Mac par ton PC peut bousiller le programme Mac en le privant de son ressource fork, d'où une précaution à prendre. Tu ne m'as pas dit que tu avait réussi à télécharger Compact Pro ? Si oui, je peux te le faire passer sous forme d'archive compact pro simple, les autodécompactables ont un ressource fork, mais pas les simples.


----------



## albi (4 Avril 2006)

Stuffitexpander = CompactPro ?
Si j'ai bien compris pour que je puisse passer mon fichier de mon PC a mon Mac je doit prendre une archive simple, mais comment avoire si l'archive est simple ou nan?
Mais  celas n'arrange rien  a mon probleme?
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

non, je pense te mettre en téléchargement sur mon site stuffit expander compacté avec compact pro, comme ça, le passage par ton PC n'abimera pas stuffit expander.


----------



## albi (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, et en reinstallant le systeme , stuffit expander ne va t'il pas se reinstaller tout seul?
Je n'ait rien sur le dd , et puis le systeme na pas l'air en bonne etat ( bug beaucoup ) 
a+ et merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Tu as le CD système de ce Mac ? si oui, le mieux est effectivement de réinstaller le système.


----------



## albi (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , J'ai reinstaller le systeme, c'etait fachment plus facile que windows! Mais je n'ait pas formater car j'ai garder tout mes fichier . Le j'avou ne rien comprendre ! 

Quand je lance la mise a jour il me dit qu'il faut la version anglais de 8.0 , je fait quoi ?

A+


----------



## mfay (7 Avril 2006)

Un petit rappel historique :

Le 9600/350 a été le micro le plus rapide du commerce à sa sortie. Il n'a été détroné que par le G3/300. Qui est résté assez lontemps le plus rapide des micros.

C'était une époque assez bénie, ou les PC allaient au maximum que 2x moins vite. En contrepartie, le système 7.5 / 7.6 avait pas mal de raté et de plantage. (mais windows aussi  )


----------



## albi (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , c'est super interessant ca , mais ca m'aide pas
A+


----------



## albi (8 Avril 2006)

C'est bon , j'ai trouver tout seul comme un grand le version fr de 8.1.
Merci et a+


----------



## mfay (8 Avril 2006)

Parfait, dans ton cas, il n'y avait plus que ça. Installer une version propre du système.

En plus la 8.1, est l'une des meilleures et des plus stables. Bon choix.

8.5, 8.6, 9. Ca présente peu d'interet pour cette machine. Il y a trop peu de différence.
Le problème, c'est que les mises à jour etaient en anglais et ça ne va pas sur un système français.


----------



## albi (8 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , 

Bas en fait la 8.6 pourait peut etres utile : j'ai rajouter des port USB en PCI, et je ne suis pas arriver a les fair marcher. La 8.6 prend t'il en charge l'usb?

J'ai un autre probleme : je n'arrive pas a decompresser les archives .sit , alors que les bin sa march a la perfection. J'ai essayer de mettre a jour stuffit mais la mise a jour est en .sit
C'est enervant , vous avez pas la solution?

a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Pour la 8.6, elle prend effectivement l'USB en charge, mais il te faut en trouver une à vendre (indifféremment 8.5, 8.5.1 ou 8.6 sachant que tu peux mettre gratuitement à jour les deux premières en 8.6).

Pour les ".sit", tu tire directement l'archive sur l'icône de Stuffit.


----------



## albi (8 Avril 2006)

Pour les archives .sit ca marche pas tout le temps , des foit ca fair rien.
Ca a decompresser corectement iCab , mais  la dernier version de stuffit expander na pas voulu se decompresser , c'est bizarre.
A+ et merci pour vos reponses


----------



## albi (9 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , j'aurais une autre question : faut t'il mieux acheter OS 9 ou OS 8.5 ?
D'apres toi mfay il n'y aurait pas asser de difference entre les deux pour acheter OS9 , mais si j'achete un truc autant prendre le plsu recent.
a+ et merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Pas forcément, tout dépend de la quantité de mémoire dont tu dispose (menu pomme -> à propos de cet ordinateur). Mac OS 9 est plus gourmand en mémoire que Mac OS 8.6


----------



## albi (9 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , je n'est pas trouver de  "à propos de cet ordinateur"
Mais j'ai trouver un "information systeme apple" dans le menu pomme.
Et la il est ecrite 384 Mo de memoire , ca parait suffisant ?
J'ai vue pas mal de barette dans le boitier

Mais c'est aussi au niveau du prix : je peut avoire Mac OS 9.0 a 35 euros sur ebay
contre 21 euros pour Mac OS 8.5.

Est ce que ca vaut vraiment le cout 

A+ et Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Pas de problème, à partir de 128 Mo, tu es confortable avec toutes les versions de Mac OS antérieures à la X. "A propos de votre ordinateur", c'est la première ligne, tout en haut, quand tu ouvres le menu "pomme". Si tu n'est pas un Mac User averti, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller de ne pas passer en système 9.1, car si tu nous attrape le problème de l'erreur de la table de fichier, on risque d'y être jusqu'à Noël prochain. Mais la 9.0.4 serait pas mal (sa gestion de l'USB est meilleure que celle de la 8.6).


----------



## albi (10 Avril 2006)

Bonjour , okey je vais reflechire a la version suivant mon budget
A+ et merci


----------

